# Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2



## Benny78 (9. November 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

seit kurzem besitzen wir einen See mit einer Fläche von ca. 4.500 m2. Der See enstand aus einer ehemaligen Kiesgrube in den 70ger Jahren. Die Wassertiefe beträgt ca. zwischen 1,5 Metern und 3 Metern. Der See ist schön eingewachsen und es gibt auch Schilf und Seerosenfelder.

Laut Vorbesitzer sind in dem See Karpfen, Rotfedern und Schleien. Karpfen und Rotfedern wurden bereits gefangen. Da im See sehr viele Rotfedern in allen Größen vorhanden sind (Angel reinwerfen, Biss erfolgt in 30 Sekunden) wollen wir nun ein paar Raubfische und eventuell andere Fische einsetzen.

Angedacht sind Hecht und Zander, vieleicht auch ein paar Störe.

Nun wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören, wieviel Fische dort eingesetzt werden können oder was ihr so für Ideen habt.

Könnten dort auch Forellen eingesetzt werden?

Über Tips bin ich euch dankbar. Auch über Fischzuchtbetriebe im Ulmer / Günzburger Raum.

Vielen Dank und Gruß

Benny


----------



## Reisender (9. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

@Benny78


Erst mal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns !!!!  |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: und viel Spaß ...........Bei uns wird Dir Geholfen ....#h #h #h #h


----------



## Hechthunter21 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> @Benny78
> 
> 
> Erst mal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns !!!!  |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: |wavey: und viel Spaß ...........Bei uns wird Dir Geholfen ....#h #h #h #h



genau ...
so 
soll es 
sein!


ähm ich sag bzw.schreib mal so wenn der Teich/Weiher über Zu bzw.Ablauf verfügt dann solltest du auf jeden Fall Forellen besetzen können!
Und über den Hecht brauchst du nicht weiter nachzudenken da er eh schon in dem Gewässer vorkommt!:q

Willkommen & viel Spass an Board!|wavey:


----------



## Benny78 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Leider verfügt der See über keinen Zu- bzw. Ablauf. Wird vermutlich durch Grundwasser gespeist der See.

Also viele Raubfische kann es nicht drin haben, da ein hoher Bestand an Rotfedern besteht.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Kalle25 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Hallo Benny, willkommen im AB.

Hechte werden schon drin sein. Deren Laich wird ja durch Wasservögel von Gewässer zu Gewässer gebracht. Anscheinend sind aber nicht genug Hechte vorhanden. Deswegen würde ich mal 4 Hechte von 20-25 cm einsetzen. Zander in stehende Gewässer einbringen, das widerstrebt mir ein wenig. 

Zu den Stören kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, mit denen habe ich mich bislang nicht beschäftigt. 

Wenn du Forellen einsetzt, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass deine Hechte gut abwachsen. Hechte haben Forellen nämlich zum Fressen gern.

Zu den Fischzuchten im Ulmer Raum, kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen, ist nicht mein Gebiet. Ich denke aber, dass da noch Tipps von anderen Boardies kommen werden.


----------



## homer78 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Hi, und willkommen im Board.

Habe in meinem Gewässer 2500qm,Kiesgrund auch Störe eingesetzt und verfluche sie. Ich dachte mir man könnte ja mal 4 Störe einsetzen ca. 2-3 Pfund das Stück. Die Viecher sind Arschteuer 16,50€/Kilo und beissen wie bescheuert. Habe dieses Jahr schon 12x einen Stör gefangen. Also im Schnitt jeden 3mal. Ich dachte vielleicht sehe ich einen in ein paar Jahren mal wieder wenn er schön abgewachsen ist.

Also wenn du sie nur zum angeln einsetzen willst tue es, aber wenn du ähnliche Absichten wie ich verfolgen solltest und sie abwachsen sollen, kann ich dir nur abraten, dafür sind sie einfach zu teuer. Leider schlucken sie auch gerne sehr tief, so das mir zwei Tiere schon verendet sind. 

Das waren ca.45 €:c  da hätte ich ne Menge andere Fische für kaufen können.

Zu den Forellen. Das Wasser darf im Sommer nicht zu warm werden, und der Sauerstoffgehalt muss gerne 6-8mg/l auch im Spätsommer betragen, sonst hat es keinen Sinn sie auszusetzen. Sie dümpeln sonst nur an der Oberfläche schnappen nach Luft nemen keine Nahrung auf, und verenden letztendlich.

Das mit den Hechten sehe ich auch so. Die wirst du mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit schon drin haben, und wie schon geschrieben, die haben Forellen zum fressen gern.


----------



## aal-andy (11. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

in unserem vereinsgewässer wird weitgehenst im verhältins 80:20 besetzt, d.h. 80% weissfisch, 20% raubfisch. ob du forellen besetzen kannst, solltest du mit der fischereibehörde abklären, dazu müssen einige faktoren erfüllt sein, vor vielen jahren hat man bei uns einem ehemaligen vorstandsmitglied wegen dieser besatzmaßnahme fast den fischereischein abgenommen.


----------



## CyTrobIc (11. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*



> vor vielen jahren hat man bei uns einem ehemaligen vorstandsmitglied wegen dieser besatzmaßnahme fast den fischereischein abgenommen.



rofl. sachen gibts. ?


----------



## Steffen1107 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Hi Benny,

dein See ist bestimmt vergleichbar mit den Seen (Teichen) vom Centerpark in der Lüneburger Heide. Dort habe ich mal im Urlaub geangelt. Die hatten da Störe drin und Forellen (von denen weiß ich, das sie drin sind, weil sie gefangen wurden) In dem Teich, in welchem ich angelte, konnte ich einen dicken Barsch fangen und zwei Amurkarpfen (Graskarpfen). 
Kleine Graskarpfen einzusetzen wäre ja auch eine Idee. Bei uns gibts die sogar im Baumarkt zu kaufen!

Grüße aus Potsdam

Steffen


----------



## Benny78 (11. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Infos.

Die Störe sind eigentlich auch nur zum Abwachsen gedacht und wenn Sie mal größer sind zum Angeln. Aber wenn die so gerne beißen, muss man sich das nochmals überlegen. Habe mich auch mal nach dem Preis erkundigt, sind wirklich nicht billig.

Wer hat Erfahrung mit Zander? Würden lieber Zander als Hecht haben zum Essen. Oder hat jemand Erfahrung mit Barsch?

Karpfen hat es meiner Meinung schon genug drin. Und von Graskarpfen habe ich ja nichts gutes gehört. Dann eher noch ein paar Schleien besetzen.

Forellen werde ich vielleicht mal nächstes Jahr ein paar Einsetzen und schauen ob sie durchkommen.

Bin also auf weitere Meinungen gespannt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Seebaer (11. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Hallo Benny

bezüglich Deines Sees wollte ich Dir paar Tipps geben.

*Waller* würde ich nie in einen See einsetzen wo man nicht ablassen kann. Die Gefahr das Du sie nimmer heraus bekommst und sie Dir alles zusammen fressen wäre mir zu groß. (Sprech aus Erfahrung)

*Forellen *brauchen viel Sauerstoff. Grundwasser ist meist sehr Sauerstoffarm und daher sollte man es höchstens mal mit ein paar versuchen. In guten Apotheken bekommt man auch so Meßstäbchen zum nachmessen des Sauerstoffgehaltes.

*Karpfen* wenn sie Futter suchen wirbeln sie Schlamm usw auf. Somit wird das Wasser getrübt und das wirkt sich auf den Sauerstoffgahalt positiv aus.

*Zander* so wie Du Deinen See beschreibst dürfte es keinerlei Problem sein. Beim Kauf von Zandersetzlinge würde ich Dir eine mittlere Größe empfehlen.
(25-35cm)

*Hechte* nie alle auf einmal besetzen. Hechtbesatz auf eins bis zwei Jahre ausdehnen. (30-40cm)

*Barsche *sind normal keinerlei Probleme und für einen gesunden Besatz im See förderlich.

Wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg mit Deinen See.

Gruß
Seebaer  <°)))))>><


----------



## THD (11. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

HI Benny, willkommen im AB.
Im Allgemeinen möchte ich Kalle, Homer und Seebaer zustimmen.
Hecht: würde ich nicht besetzen, wenn du an Forellen denkst und Wert auf nen vernünftigen Friedfischbesatz legst.
Stör und Grasfisch: In einigen Bundesländern Besatz verboten, Grasfisch problematisch nur wenige Stück können über Jahre nen Teich Pflanzenleer machen.
Barsch: kommt wie Hecht irgendwann von allein, können in Strukturarmen Gewässern schnell verbutten.
Zander: wird ich versuchen, verändern nicht so stark den Fischbestand wie Hecht und Barsch und lassen normalerweise die Forellen in Ruhe.


----------



## homer78 (12. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Zander würde ich auch auf jeden Fall besetzen, habe ich auch gemacht 1-2 sömmrige. Dieses hat sich sehr positiv auf den verbutteten Barschbestand ausgewirkt. Früher hatte ich trotz massivem Ausfang mit Angel und Reuse tausende verbuttete Kleinbarsche in meinem Teich. Dieses war auf das zu niedrige Futterangebot zurückzuführen. Die Barsche hatten nicht genug Futter wuchsen schlecht ab und setzten so bei einer Größe von wenigen Zentimetern bereits Laich an. 

Bei Barschen handelt es sich übrigends fast nie um eine genetische Verbuttung, sondern fast ausschließlich um Futtermangel und zu dichten Besatz.

Jetzt fressen die Zander den größten Teil der Barsche undPlötze und siehe da die Durchschnittsgröße der beiden Arten wächst von Jahr zu Jahr.:m

Schleien sind eine gute Ergänzung zu den Karpfen. Entgegen de herrschenden Meinung nur Jungschleien Kv u. K1 besetze ich fast ausschließlich K3 und älter. Zander,Hecht und Co. haben kleine Schleien zum fressen gern.

Bei den Grasern scheiden sich die Meinungen. Ich persönlich liebe die Graser. Sie wachsen schnell ab und sind im Sommer herrlich zu beobachten wenn sie wie Torpedos ihre Bahnen ziehen. Allerdings habe ich auch genug Futter für sie. Gras wächst von allen Sieten hinein und Wasserpflanzen sind auch genug da. Seerosen fressen sie übrigends nur wenn wirklich nichts anderes da ist. Und wenn sie zum Problem werden mit Schwimmbrot bekommt man sie relativ einfach wieder heraus.


----------



## THD (13. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Zitat von Homer:

"Bei Barschen handelt es sich übrigends fast nie um eine genetische Verbuttung, sondern fast ausschließlich um Futtermangel und zu dichten Besatz."

Stimmt genau, wers nicht glaubt, setze bitte mal einige wenige "verbuttete"
Barsche in ein ablassbares und barschfreies Gewässer und schaue 2 Jahre später mal nach.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Bez. der Barsche möchte ich jetzt mal gegenhalten.
An unserem Teich hatten wir genügend Futter. Es gab jedes Jahr mehrere tausend Brutfische (im fünsfstelleigen, wenn nicht sogar sechstelligen Bereich) und der Teich war voll von tausenden an kleinen  Weissfischen. Trotz allem sind unsere Barsche nicht abgewachsen (bis auf einige wenige) und der Bestand war abenso verbuttet wie die Weissfische.

Es kommt meiner Meinung nach eher auf die Bestandsdichte der Weissfische und den vorhandenen Raubfischbestand an. Wenn die Barsche zum Futterkonkurrenten werden (sprich der Weissfischbestand sich in einer gewissen Grenze hält) sorgen die anderen Räuber für eine netürliche regulierung. Ist genügend Futter da, lassen die Räuber (Hecht, Zander oder große Barsche) die Barschbrut in Ruhe und bedienen sich lieber an den einfacher zu bekommenden Weissfischen.

Ist nur ne Theorie, klingt für mich aber durchaus plausibel.
Was meint Ihr zu dieser Theorie?


----------



## THD (14. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

@Schwalmangler
In meinem Beitrag (Nr. 14) gings mir darum, klarzustellen, dass "verbuttet" keine Krankheit, sondern eine Reaktion auf bestimmt Umwelteinflüsse ist.

Ich hab mir schon einige Gedanken über das Wachstum der von mir hoch geschätzten Barsche gemacht, habe aber auch noch keine endgültige Lösung gefunden.
Die Situation an eurem Gewässer galt auch für unser Vereinsgewässer (du kennst es) vor dem Abfischen.
Für die Außenstehenden, es geht hier um kleinere Teiche bis max 2 ha. Wasserfläche.
Ich möchte mal einige  Thesen aussprechen:
- in unserem Raum gibt es Gewässer mit hoher Weißfischdichte und trotzdem keinen Barsch über 15 cm
- wenn man bei uns größere Barsche fängt, stammen sie aus Gewässern mit:
a) geringem Barschbestand, oder
b) sehr strukturreichen Gewässern, oder
c) starkem Kleinfischbestand (damit meine ich Gewäser mit, permanent übers Jahr gesehen, Futterfischbestand mit weniger als 8 cm Länge, z. Bsp. starker
Bestand an kleinen Lauben, Stichling, Schleien, Rotfedern oder Moderlieschen).

Meine These zum "Verbuttungsproblem":
Bei uns vermehren sich Barsche stark, diese wachsen in 2. Jahr bis ca. 12 cm ab, weil sie a) nachkommende Barschbrut b) einsömmrige Fischbrut und c) andere natürliche Futterquellen im Sommer nutzen können, über die Kalte Jahreszeit versiegen langsam diese Futterquellen, die Barsche sind aber nicht Stark genug um zweisömmrige Weißfischbrut (so ab 8 cm Länge) als Futter annehmen zu können. Mit Aufkommen von natürlicher Nahrung und Fischbrut im Frühsommer wird diese von einer maximalen Menge von Barschen aufgenommen, reicht aber nicht aus um in der Summe eine Gewichtszunahme  zu bewirken, sondern nur um den Bestand zu ernähren.
Die Bestände sind so stark, dass evtl. Verluste durch Räuber kaum der Bestand reduzieren, Lücke werden durch Nachwachsen von kleineren Fischen geschlossen.
Die Barsche werden damit nicht größer, aber älter und erreichen dann die Geschlechtsreife.
Fazit: Wo es viele "Verbuttete" Barsche gibt, reduzieren diese das Futter so stark, dass nur ganz wenige, oder keine, den Sprung schaffen, zweijährige Weißfische zu nehmen und damit weiter zu wachsen.
Untermauern möchte ich dies durch 2 Beobachtungen:
a) wo es viele verbuttete Barsche gibt, findet man in den Wintermonaten kaum Weißfische unter Fingerlänge.
b) wo es Barsche von mind. 15 cm Länge gibt, gibt es auch richtig "Gute"

Falls meine These stimmt, könnte man das Problem wie folgt lösen:
- Konsequente Reduktion des Barschbestandes (Abfischung, Laichentfernung)
- und zuführung kleinster Futterfische im Herbst bis Frühjahr
- und Besatz mit Grundräubern (masige Zander, Welse (mag ich nicht), Aale)

Das ganze gilt in anderer Form auch für "verbuttete" Weißfischbestände: Der Bestand ist so hoch an Fischen bis zu einer bestimmten Größe, dass das Futteraufkommen nicht ausreicht für ein Weiterwachsen. Weil der limitierende Faktor halt das begrenzte Futteraufkommen ist, der bei einem verbutteten Bestand dann zu 100 % ausgenutz wird.

Daraus folgt dann auch: Jeglicher Besatz mit Kleinfisch von Fischarten, die die gleichen oder ähnlichen Futterquellen nutzen wie der verbuttete Bestand muss zwangläufig ein Misserfolg werden.
Also K0 oder K1 zu verbutteten Weißfischen kann nicht klappen und ZO oder Z1 zu verbutteten Barschen auch nicht.

Interessant wäre dir Frage, was passiert, wenn man einem verbutteten Weißfischbestand massiv Futter zuträgt ?
Ich vermute, man bekommt im ersten Jahr eine einmalige Gewichtszunahme pro Fisch und ab dem 2. Jahr nur noch eine Zunahme der Fischanzahl bis zu einem Maßimum.


----------



## Benny78 (15. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Tips.

Würde gerne Zander besetzten, ein paar Schleien und vielleicht Barsch?

Bei Barsch bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, da diese ja gerne wie oben gelesen verbutten.

Wieviele Zander kann man denn dort einsetzten? Und wieviel Barsche?

Kann mir da jemand ein paar Tips geben?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß,

Benny


----------



## Schlei (17. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Hallo!
Grasskarpfen würde ich nie besetzen die Fressen dir alles weg , ich habe selbst gesehen wie die ganze Schilfrohre!!!! |gr: weggefressen haben. Hechte und Zander würde ich nicht besetzen da diese mit der zeit kommen . störe sind ne Plage einmal vermehren und der Teich ist voll.:v 
An die kleinfische wie Gründling denken!!!! die halte das wasser sauber?:q 
Schlei


----------



## THD (17. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

@Schlei
Das Hecht und Barsch von Wasservögeln übertragen werden ist recht bekannt, da diese ihre Eier in die Gewässerrandvegetation ablegen, viele unterschätzen da den Zeitfaktor (der mit abnehmender Gewässerdichte zunimmt), das passiert nicht von Heute auf morgen, sondern kann Jahre oder Jahrzehnte dauern.
Anders bei Zander aus Grundlaicher, dort ist die Chance, dass Wasservögel drankommen ungemein geringen und somit auch die Chance der Verschleppung viel kleiner.

Zu den Plagestören, kannst du davon was abgeben, würden mich brennend interessieren, hätte auch gar nichts dagegen wenn sie sich bei mir kräftig vermehren.

Oder hast du da was verwechselt ? evtl. Wels, Katzenwels ?

Grüße ThD


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Soviel ich weiss, laichen die Störe doch nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Bei den kommerziellen Nachzuchten kommt man doch auch nur durch Operationen unter Narkose an den Laich. Ausserdem werden Störe erst mit sieben Jahren geschlechtsreif.

Ich denke Du meinst die von THD genannten Katzenwelse, die vermehren sich wohl wie die Pest.

Falls Du wirklich Störe hast die sich wie wild vermehren gibt mal nähere Infos, das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Gast 1 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Auch wenn ich jetzt jemanden persönlich treffe:

Das Gewässer ist nicht größer, wie ein vernünftiges Grundstück von Leuten mit etwas Geld.

Es ist kein See, kein Teich, eher ein Tümpel.

Es könnte als Zuchtteich verwendet werden, wenn es Zu und Ablauf hätte.
Hat es aber nicht.

In so kleinen Gewässern würde ich:
Forellen
Störe
Zander
Aale
usw. ausschließen.

Weisfische, Karpfen ok, die Räuber kommen mit den Vögeln.

Zierfische, wie ""Gold"-Fische" und Koi´s auch ok.

Ganz toll wären die "Kleinen", wie Gründling, Moderlieschen, usw.:l


----------



## Joka (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

ab wann ist ein See ein See?
ab wann ist ein Teich ein Teich?
ab wann ist ein Teich grad so groß das er grad noch als See durchgeht |kopfkrat


----------



## Gast 1 (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Nicht mal ein halber Ha  ist garantiert kein See.


----------



## Joka (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

da hast du wohl recht |supergri aber das beantwortet nicht meine frage


----------



## SchwalmAngler (18. November 2005)

*AW: Fischbesatz für einen See 4.500 m2*

Da gibt es genaue Definitionen was ein Weiher, Teich und See ist. Wir hatten das auch mal auf einem Seminar, ich weiss aber leider nicht mehr die 100%ige Definition.

- Ein Weiher ist ein von Menschenhand hergestellten, künstliches Gewässer ohne Abfluß, welches nicht trocken gelegt werden kann. Der Weiher wird fälschlicher Weise umgangssprachlich auch oft als Teich bezeichnet.

- Ein Teich ist ein künstliches, von Menschenhand hergestelltes Gewässer, welches mittels eines Abflußes (z.B. Mönch) trocken gelegt werden kann.

- Ein See ist ein größeres Stillgewässer mit oder ohne Abfluß, das vollständig von einer Landfläche umgeben ist, welches so tief ist, das es zur Ausbildung einer termischen Schichtung kommt.


----------

